# [Cups] Problemas instalando una impresora. (cerrado)

## dickinson

Hola amigos, pues he seguido el manual que viene en la página de Gentoo, pero no he sido capaz de hacer funcionar la impresora.

Sigo los pasos, me aseguro de tener soporte USB en le kernel y tener activado la opción de USB printer. Después instalo gimp-print.

Bueno, ya tenía de antes instalado cups y funcionando. Pues bien, inicio el asistente y me pide unos nombres, yo los escribo. Después le digo que USB 1, además, ya aparecía el nombre de mi impresora detectada. Después selecciono el controlador gimp-print para mi modelo de impresora. Finaliza el asistente.

Ya tengo la impresora y le doy imprimir página de prueba, pero no me imprime nada. En la página del perfil de la impresora aparece lo siguiente:

Descripción: epson

Ubicación: epson

Estado de la impresora: inactiva, aceptando trabajo.

URI de la conexión: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20RX600

No entiendo que significa eso de inactiva y después dice que aceptando trabajos. Cuando doy a mostrar todos los trabajos, me aparecen las páginas de prueba que le mandé a la impresora canceladas. Si le doy a reiniciar trabajo me aparece lo siguiente:

Error:

    client-error-not-possible

No sé que problema tendrá, sé que con otras distribuciones como Debian me iba fenomenal. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.Last edited by dickinson on Tue Jan 03, 2006 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmp_

Yo tengo una Epson Stylos color 580 que me funciona correctamente via USB con CUPS, es más, la configuré ayer mismo para imprimir ya que no tenia otra impresora. Asegúrate de que el servicio está corriendo y que tienes el daemon funcionando:

```

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

```

También hice un emerge de gimp-print.

La impresora la detecta en el puerto USB, luego le meto "tipo driver Epson" y parece funcionar bien, asegúrate de que no haya ningún trabajo en cola y esas cosas, si falla te sugiero sacar el cable USB y/o el de la corriente y conectarla de nuevo, le das a "start printer" y debería funcionar.

Por lo que dices asumo que usas la interfaz web de CUPS a la escucha (normalmente) en el puerto 631.

saludos.

----------

## Soul Lost

Te recomiendo si instalaste antes "controladores" a mano (me refiero a que no usaste el portage), los elimines por completo, yo lo hise por medio de la herramienta find xD..

Ahora asegurate de tener esta USE en el paquete:

media-gfx/gimp-print ppds

Saludos!!

----------

## dickinson

Seguiré probando, pero lo que me decís, el demonio se inicia en el arranque y se para cuando apago el ordenador.

Sobre los controladores, los instalé con esa variable USE, seguí como dije, el manual de impresión que viene en la página de Gentoo.

Para la configuración de la impresora uso la interfaz web.

Volveré a hacer más pruebas y ya os contaré resultados. Gracias.

----------

## dickinson

Pues he vuelto ha instalar Gentoo desde 0 teniendo en cuenta todos los detalles y demás.

La configuración la hago desde la interfaz web, he de suministrar los datos de root. Cuando termino, le doy a imprimir página de prueba, pero nada de nada.

No sé si el usuario tiene que estar en algún grupo impresoras o qué.

Cuando miro los trabajos, le doy a reiniciar al que veo como cancelado, ahora me da el error: client-error-not-possible.

Ya no sé que hacer. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias.

----------

## pacho2

Si mandas imprimir la página de pruebas como root no debes tener ningún problema de permisos. Echa un vistazo a los logs: dmesg y /var/log/syslog (o /var/log/everything/current si usas metalog en lugar de syslog).

Saludos

----------

## dickinson

Pues he intentado visualizar esos archivos, y ninguno de los dos existe. Al menos ejecutando dmesg, me sale lo siguiente:

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x22d R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x22e L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x22e R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x22f L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x22f R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x230 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x230 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x231 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x231 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x232 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x232 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x233 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x233 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x234 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x234 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x235 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x235 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x236 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x236 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x237 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x237 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x238 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x238 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x239 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x239 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x23a L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x23a R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x23b L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x23b R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x23c L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x23c R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x23d L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x23d R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x23e L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x23e R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x23f L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x23f R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x240 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x240 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x241 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x241 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x242 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x242 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x243 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x243 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x244 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x244 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x245 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x245 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x246 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x246 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x247 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x247 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

A ver si os da una pista. Gracias.

----------

## jmp_

Recompila tu Kernel desde 0 www.kernel.org y asegurate de que tienes las opciones adecuadas compiladas, drivers asociados a la impresora correctamente,etc.

Lo que estas posteando habla de "mass-storage" (tipo pen-drive y esas cosas) y no del problema de CUPS con tu impresora, que es el problema que indica el asunto del post.

Creo que antes de postear nada deberias intentar buscarte la vida y no pegar aqui  "dmesg" o lo primero que te venga a la cabeza para "dar pistas" y que lso demás te solucionen los problemas como por arte de magia.

Tu experiencia con Gentoo no va a ser muy agradable si entras en esa dinámica, tampoco creo que te hubiera hecho falta reinstalar Gentoo desde 0, la gracia en seguir el manual por otro lado está en entender mínimamente lo que se hace.

saludos.

----------

## dickinson

A ver, el kernel lo he compilado yo mismo. Os pego mi configuración de la sección USB support:

  <*> Support for Host-side USB                                                                                                           

  │ │           [*]   USB verbose debug messages                                                                                                        

  │ │           ---   Miscellaneous USB options                                                                                                         

  │ │           [*]   USB device filesystem                                                                                                             

  │ │           [ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                   

  │ │           [ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                       

  │ │           [ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                 

  │ │           ---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                                                                                       

  │ │           <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                                                                        

  │ │           [*]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                     

  │ │           [*]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                 

  │ │           <*>   ISP116X HCD support                                                                                                               

  │ │           <*>   OHCI HCD support                                                                                                                  

  │ │           <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                                                                             

  │ │           <*>   SL811HS HCD support                                                                                                               

  │ │           <M>     CF/PCMCIA support for SL811HS HCD                                                                                              

  │ │           ---   USB Device Class drivers                                                                                                          

  │ │           [ ]   Obsolete OSS USB drivers                                                                                                         

  │ │           ---   USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem                                                              

  │ │           <M>   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                                                                       

  │ │           <*>   USB Printer support                                                                                                               

  │ │           ---   NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information             

  │ │           <M>   USB Mass Storage support                                                                                                         

  │ │           [*]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                                                                                  

  │ │           [*]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                             

  │ │           [*]     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                                                                               

  │ │           [*]     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                                                                                  

  │ │           [*]     Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                                                                                 

  │ │           [*]     USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                              

  │ │           [*]     SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                   

  │ │           [*]     SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                               

  │ │           [*]     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                              

  │ │           [ ]     Support OneTouch Button on Maxtor Hard Drives (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                    

  │ │           ---   USB Input Devices                                                                                                                 

  │ │           <M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                                                                                     

  │ │           [*]     HID input layer support                                                                                                        

  │ │           [*]       Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                         

  │ │           [*]         PID Devices (Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback 2)                                                                         

  │ │           [*]         Logitech WingMan *3D support                                                                                               

  │ │           [*]         ThrustMaster FireStorm Dual Power 2 support (EXPERIMENTAL)        

  │ │           [*]     /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                                                                                              

  │ │                   USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->                                                                                             

  │ │           <M>   Aiptek 6000U/8000U tablet support                                                                                                 

  │ │           <M>   Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support                                                                                              

  │ │           < >   Acecad Flair tablet support                                                                                                       

  │ │           <M>   KB Gear JamStudio tablet support                                                                                                  

  │ │           < >   Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support                                                                                         

  │ │           <M>   MicroTouch USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                                                 

  │ │           < >   ITM Touch USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                                                  

  │ │           <M>   eGalax TouchKit USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                                            

  │ │           < >   Yealink usb-p1k voip phone                                                                                                        

  │ │           <M>   X-Box gamepad support                                                                                                             

  │ │           <M>   ATI / X10 USB RF remote control                                                                                                   

  │ │           < >   Keyspan DMR USB remote control (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                     

  │ │           < >   Apple USB Touchpad support                                                                                                        

  │ │           ---   USB Imaging devices                                                                                                               

  │ │           <M>   USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                           

  │ │           <M>   Microtek X6USB scanner support                                                                                                    

  │ │           ---   USB Multimedia devices                                                                                                            

  │ │           <M>   DABUSB driver                                                                                                                     

  │ │           <M>   USB 3com HomeConnect (aka vicam) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                           

  │ │           <M>   D-Link USB FM radio support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                        

  │ │           <M>   USB IBM (Xirlink) C-it Camera support                                                                                             

  │ │           <M>   USB Konica Webcam support                                                                                                         

  │ │           <M>   USB OV511 Camera support                                                                                                          

  │ │           <M>   USB SE401 Camera support                                                                                                          

  │ │           <M>   USB SN9C10x PC Camera Controller support                                                                                          

  │ │           <M>   USB STV680 (Pencam) Camera support                                                                                                

  │ │           <M>   USB W996[87]CF JPEG Dual Mode Camera support                                                                                      

  │ │           <M>   USB Philips Cameras                                                                                                               

  │ │                 USB Network Adapters  --->                                                                                                        

  │ │           [ ]   USB Monitor                                                                                                                       

  │ │           ---   USB port drivers                                                                                                                  

  │ │           <M>   USS720 parport driver                                                                                                             

  │ │                 USB Serial Converter support  --->                                                                                                

  │ │           ---   USB Miscellaneous drivers                                                                                                         

  │ │           <M>   EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support                                                                                              

  │ │           <M>   EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support                                                                                               

  │ │           <M>   USB Auerswald ISDN support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

  │ │           < >   USB Diamond Rio500 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                         

  │ │           < >   USB Lego Infrared Tower support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                    

  │ │           <M>   USB LCD driver support                                                                                                            

  │ │           <M>   USB LED driver support                                                                                                            

  │ │           <M>   Cypress USB thermometer driver support                                                                                            

  │ │           < >   USB PhidgetKit support                                                                                                            

  │ │           < >   USB PhidgetServo support                                                                                                          

  │ │           <M>   Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support                                                                                   

  │ │           <M>   USB 2.0 SVGA dongle support (Net2280/SiS315)                                                                                      

  │ │           [ ]     Text console and mode switching support                                                                                         

  │ │           < >   USB LD driver                                                                                                                     

  │ │           < >   USB testing driver (DEVELOPMENT)                                                                                                  

  │ │                 USB DSL modem support  --->                                                                                                       

  │ │               USB Gadget Support  --->

Echarle un vistazo a ver si veis que me falta algo o que algo está mal. Si necesitáis que os pase la configuración de otros menús, me lo decías que os la pas. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## jmp_

Que lo compiles tu mismo no sirve de mucho si eliges las cosas al azar, deberias leerte la documentación de Internet al respecto, intentarlo y luego postear las dudas y los problemas no hacerlo al revés.

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
> 
> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005
> ...

 

un saludo.

----------

## dickinson

Vamos a ver, he compilado el kernel siguiendo las instrucciones y pasos de esta página http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/printing-howto.xml. 

Haciendo un lspci -v | grep HCI como indica puedo comprobar que dispongo de EHCI y OHCI, pues bien, yo los señalo con asterisco. Después señalo con asterisco el soporte de USB para impresoras y está. Cuando está todo compilado y demás, pruebo, pero no se deja. He probado a compilar estos drivers como módulos, luego los he cargado en el arranque, pero nada.

Creo que lo he estado mirando, yo creo que estas opciones no las he marcado al azar. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## jmp_

ah vale... entonces veo que dispones de gran cantidad y variedad de hardware.

----------

## dickinson

Bien, seguramente que vosotros también configurariais como yo el soporte USB y la compatibilidad del USB para impresión. Bueno, haciendolo como os indico, pues no me funciona.

¿Vosotros lo configurasteis así como yo?, o... ¿lo hicisteis de otra manera?. Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

Tienes que buscar algun sitio de donde bajar los archivos ppd y ponerlos en /usr/share/cups/model/ el caso es que no recuerdo de donde bajé el de la mia, es muy posible que lo pasara desde la debian que tengo instalda.

Tambien es posible que los encuentres en la pagina del fabricante.

----------

## Soul Lost

Te recomiendo algo, instalaste los paquetes de la rama ~x86..

 *Quote:*   

> Tienes que buscar algun sitio de donde bajar los archivos ppd y ponerlos en /usr/share/cups/model/ el caso es que no recuerdo de donde bajé el de la mia, es muy posible que lo pasara desde la debian que tengo instalda.
> 
> Tambien es posible que los encuentres en la pagina del fabricante.
> 
> 

 

Esto creo no es necesario, con la variables use "ppds" y "foomaticdb" es mas que suficiente..

Yo tengo una EPSON Stylus CX1500 (multifuncional) y la impresión va bien..

En en kernel tengo algo así:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Loadable module support
> 
> [*]   Automatic kernel module loading 
> ...

 

 *more /etc/portage/package.use wrote:*   

> 
> 
> net-print/foomatic-db ppds
> 
> media-gfx/gimp-print ppds
> ...

 

 * more /etc/portage/package.keywords wrote:*   

> 
> 
> media-gfx/gimp-print ~x86
> 
> net-print/foomatic ~x86
> ...

 

Mirate estos enlaces (no es la misma impresora pero te puede servir de orientación como a mi):

http://php.apsique.com/node/473

http://reactivated.net/epson680.php

----------

## dickinson

Lo logré, se solucionó con tan sólo instalar foomatic y hpijs. A pesar de estar mi impresora en la lista, no tira con ese driver (es CUPS+Gimp Print). Probando otra Epson con driver Foomatic, va que se mata. Por fin.

----------

